# HORRIBLE WEEKEND



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well a person I know called and told me what was going on with their doe that was pregnant. OK, she will be kidding soon. Keep a VERY close eye on her. (she is a Pygmy Nigi mix and more the size of a big pygmy, and bred to a buck that is a Nigi Nubian mix and a pretty big boy). :shocked: 

Ok they called me yesterday as I was leaving for church. we have one leg out and that is all. they can see a nose. OK, feel down the leg until you can get the other leg, push the baby back and get that other foot out.

Church ended and I called them. NOT good, this has been going on since 7:30 and it is now 11:30. I ran home grabbed my med kit and things and canceled my 4H meeting and headed to their place. (I new this was not going to be good but I had to try).

I got out ran to them and saw this, the leg was OUT, I mean, like WOW, and the leg was HUGE. This leg was larger then my goats. Ok, i gloved up lubed up and in I went, (they said they could not get into her at all), I had no problem but I have done this before also.
Ok, feeling around and praying to god to help and guide me to what I should do. I pushed the leg back in, felt a head, OK, figure out what to do. All as this is going on she is pushing to get my hand out as I did not blame her, but she was having contractions and she was crushing my hand. It hurt so bad I wanted to scream. I could not figure out what was what. Ok, I have a leg, and I gently pulled it out, and crap it is a different leg, but now I can not find the first one. I was feeling and OH LORD, the blood came gushing out. OH no, I kept trying and mom started to just put her head down and give up. I laid with her and told her to go ahead and go to be with her baby (ies). I cried like a baby begging her to go. I told them if IF I was able to get the baby out she was hemorrhaging. 

They took her to a area and had a hole dug and they had to shoot her. It was horrible. I have never had a situation like that, and I felt so bad that I was not able to help them. It killed me. Now they do not want anymore goats. :tears: :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe Lori I am so sorry :hug: :hug: what a horrible situation


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh gosh I am so sorry. I had a horrible kidding experience last night (but not quite that bad, everyone lived, it was just really really scary). 

:hug: to you and know that you did the best you could do and that mom and babies are now up in heaven. They probably shouldn't have bred her to a big buck. :tears:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so sorry. :hug: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, It is hard becasue my hand is still really swollen and bruised, so I remember I could not save her all the time because it hurts.

Lynda, she was bred on accident. The worst thing is-------------------..

They have two more pregnant. One is a VERY small pygmy. She has no hope of doing this. I told them as SOON as she goes into labor they have to take her to the vet to do a C-Section. 

Another bad thing is they called the best Vet around at 8:30 AM and he never called back until 1:30. He was like "sorry, our answering service phones were messed up, but how are things going?" the father said, "well, since I called you 5 hours ago, we just shot her about 10 minutes ago, so you know, now is not the best time to be talking to you AT ALL and hung up on him". I have to say I do not blame him, but this is the best vet around, and I know he was hurting then, but he will realize some things are just out of our control.

This family is in my Fiber goat group, and they were going to get their new Cashmere baby this week, but now they do not want anymore babies goat goats. I told them I totally understand but the new babies will bring joy to them and it will me Mellow running with her. 

The other problem was they were going to put two of their horses down yesterday, but after that they could not do it, as I do not blame them.

See these people love animals and will take in anything and everything. She has saved a lot of animals, and them for them to die she just is having a hard time. I told her she gave Mellow a wonderful year that she would not of had with the last home.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no  How traumatic for all involved!! So sad  I'm so sorry for you and your friends!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I am so sorry!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh...I am so sorry you were not able to save them--you really did your best to help! 

Honestly...I would not have expected anything BUT a disaster in that situation...Those does should have been given lute the moment it was even suspected that such a breeding took place. 

I hope the people don't decide to give up on goats...there are always difficult experiences in the beggining and you just have to learn from them and move on...


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh gosh being an accidental breeding that is hard. I agree that getting a new baby goat would be healing... it will not make the sadness go away but it will remind them why they loved and took the doe in in the first place. I hope they can get through this, they sound like a wonderful family.

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you and the family. I ray: that your hand will heal. And when it hurts try and think of it as a reminder not that you were unable to save her.... but that you tried in the first place... and that when she passed she was surrounded by people who cared about her and were fighting for her life to the very end!! You have to remember that even despite the tragedy she was a very lucky goat, because she was loved, and everything that is loved has a place up there and will be waiting for us when it's our turn to go. She's up there now with her kids and the Lord, I really do believe that!

I'm crying as I write this, I feel so awful for you and the family :tears: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Lori, how horrible :hug: 

I am so sorry that you have to deal with this, my heart aches for that little doe that suffered so much :sigh: 

Are the ones that are pregnant due soon? If they are a month away, there is chance to save them now by aborting...though it is traumatic, it would be in the best interest of the doe's to deliver under developed and not so big fetus'.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so horrible....I am very sorry....  :hug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Lori, I am so sorry this happend to you, them and the poor goat. But as mentioned she's with her baby(ies) now. Gosh how that has to hurt you and them. I don't get on and post as much as I used to( so sick of dial up) but when I saw this I just had to send a hug your way. Just had twins yesterday and makes me want to run out and hug them again. This brought tears to my eyes just thinking how you all must feel. :hug:


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am serious, as I was reading I was crying... That is sooo sad but remember that you tried. And now she is with her baby(ies)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all,

As for the Lute and the does. OH I would of had them do that if they would of know. They called me about three weeks ago and said OH NO, I thinks she si pregnant.

The sad thing is, they had her is with the buck and they said to me just like in the fall "He has never bred anyone before, I do not think he can! REALLY, he was only a year old like now. 

I checked all the other does, (which are all pretty malnourished) and only two others are pregnant. The one that I am really worried about is just starting to get a little bitty bag. 

Liz, what would you give to abort the babies? I know about the Lute, but can that be given to them this far along? I would say she is about 1-1/2-2 months away.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so sorry Lori! I know that must be absolutely heartbreaking for you and the family! May God be with you and them. I know you tried very hard! :tears: :hug: :hug: :hug: Very sad story... :tears: :tears:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori - 

I am so sorry for you and for the owners. You definately tried your best.

I just went through the same thing on Thursday. Thankfully I was able to FINALLY get the baby out after a long time (Liz was on the phone with me) and I am with you - I still have a slightly swollen hand and it is bruised. Constant reminder of what happened - with 6 more lined up to kid like, Now! I am petrified.

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori...I don't know if the Lute would work at this point, a vet may need to be involved to use the oxytocin to bring on labor. I know Ashley induced her doe "early" to because of toxemia and I'm pretty sure oxytocin was used for that.
http://kinne.net/induce.htm

I found this article that details the use of Lute for induction.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz, I have oxytocin. That is a idea.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I am SO sorry you had to deal with that. What an awful situation for everyone. It had to be terribly scary and frustrating and heart-wrenching. 
-Tina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug:


farmergal said:


> And when it hurts try and think of it as a reminder not that you were unable to save her.... but that you tried in the first place


this is true. sorry you had to deal with this, but I'm sure the family is grateful for you trying to help. :sigh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh... I'm so sorry. That must have been so awful! :tears: 
I hope that their next kiddings go better for them! Most vets will schedule C-Sections... it's cheaper that way as well. (then you are not paying emergency fees)
Definitely not something I want to think about with 3 does due soon... :shocked: 

I hope your hand feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Lori....  ...... :hug:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Never ever give oxytocin to an animal to induce labor. You could rupture their uterus. Oxytocin should only be given when the cervix is open.

The drug you would want to use to abort is Lute. Lute will abort the kids at *any* stage.

Dexamethasone can be used to induce labor, only if the doe is past 140. If the doe is less than 140 days then it may not work.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Lori as some one who just lost a doe and had folks out to help. I want to say thank you. If not for people like you who are willing to lend a hand, people like me would never get past our first kidding. Bless you for helping and again thank you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Never ever give oxytocin to an animal to induce labor. You could rupture their uterus. Oxytocin should only be given when the cervix is open.
> 
> The drug you would want to use to abort is Lute. Lute will abort the kids at *any* stage.
> 
> Dexamethasone can be used to induce labor, only if the doe is past 140. If the doe is less than 140 days then it may not work.


 OK, I do not like the thought of even doing it. See the problem is we have NO idea when they are due.



Shelly Borg said:


> Lori as some one who just lost a doe and had folks out to help. I want to say thank you. If not for people like you who are willing to lend a hand, people like me would never get past our first kidding. Bless you for helping and again thank you.


 Thank you. I just feel bad that I did not go there instead of church. Maybe just maybe it would of been a better outcome. I know it was what the lord called out. If I should of skipped church and gone to their place I would of gotten the message sooner.

Thank you all,

SO Alison, have you ever had this hand bruise like that before? The first time I had it was Super Bowl when I almost lost my doe to this same thing, but the lord answered me when I asked for help and guided my hand to the baby and straightened her out. Man doe it hurt, I feel bad for the babies having to be squeezed like that.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. I'll be praying for you and your friends. ray: 

Like Ashley said: Lutalyse can be given at any time throughout the pregnancy. I understand not liking the thought of aborting the kids, but it could save the doe and a lot of heart ache. :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

So very  for all who had to go through this. Healing thoughts for all for the hearts, minds, and body. Speedy recovery, Lori. So startling, when things like this happen, reminding us of all of how bad it can get even with the very best efforts. Peace for all the :angelgoat: at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No, I had never had this happen before, but the only time that I really had to go in was nothing like this - for sure. I hope that you heal quickly - and thank you for trying to help out a fellow goat person


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Never ever give oxytocin to an animal to induce labor. You could rupture their uterus. Oxytocin should only be given when the cervix is open.
> 
> The drug you would want to use to abort is Lute. Lute will abort the kids at *any* stage.
> 
> Dexamethasone can be used to induce labor, only if the doe is past 140. If the doe is less than 140 days then it may not work.


Thank you Ashley for clarifying that.

Lori, I know it is difficult and though it is an awful thought, but I personally would rather see a healthy mama and babies running around but the thot of a mama suffering so much to bring a too big baby into the world just breaks my heart. I pray that the other 2 does either have small babies otr thought is put into using the Lute.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I will talk to the husband about it. I know the wife would not even consider doing it. I don't blame her but I am so worried we will have another situation like we did.


----------

